

Michael Stonebraker: Clarifications on the CAP Theorem and Data-Related Errors - yarapavan
https://voltdb.com/blog/clarifications-cap-theorem-and-data-related-errors

======
ithkuil
dup of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1817731>

